# Match plaster texture



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

I just had to do something similar and it's a challenge to match a texture perfectly.

But to my DIY eyes it looks like a form of orange peel texture.

You could use some joint compound to build up the recessed area you have there, let it dry, sand and blend in the edges, doing 2 or 3 coats of the dry wall compound.

They sell cans of orange peel texture that you can spray on, make sure to do a few tests on old scrap wood or wallboard so you can make sure you get the size right.

This is the stuff I used:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100586541&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100586541&ci_kw={keyword}&kwd={keyword}&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-100586541&ci_gpa=pla#.UQcmFM-oCUA

Up close you can see a slight difference but from a far and at a quick glance it seems to do the job.


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree, go to Lowes or HD and buy a can of spray for splatter or knockdown and test first then apply to area in short spurts, that should be close.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I picked up a can and it does match pretty good. It's a little bit of a skill not putting it on heavy, but I think I got it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Alternative; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WdMo403QxQ&feature=related

Gary


----------

